# Is There a Burning Hell?



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Some Bible translations create confusion by rendering two different Greek wordsâ€”Geâ€²enÂ·na and Haiâ€²desâ€”as just the one word, â€œhell.â€ In the Bible, the term Geâ€²enÂ·na refers to total destruction, without hope of a resurrection. By contrast, those in Haiâ€²des, or Hades, do have the hope of being resurrected.
Thus, after Jesus died and was raised up, the apostle Peter assured his audience that Jesus â€œwas not left in hell.â€ (Acts 2:27, 31, 32; Psalm 16:10; King James Version) The word translated â€œhellâ€ in this verse is the Greek word Haiâ€²des. Jesus did not go to some fiery place. Hades, or â€œhell,â€ was the grave. But Jesus is not the only one whom God releases from Hades.
In connection with the resurrection, the Bible says: â€œDeath and hell delivered up the dead which were in them.â€ (Revelation 20:13, 14, KJ) Emptying â€œhellâ€ will mean restoring to life all those whom God judges worthy of a resurrection. (John 5:28, 29; Acts 24:15)

Do you really think that God could have allowed His son, Jesus Christ, to spend any time in "hell" if it were a place of eternal torment (see the above referred to scriptures). Also, if those in "hell" will be tormented eternally, what about the resurrection of the "righteous and unrighteous". Should that scripture been left out of the bible? I don't think so.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Never mind. Almost got sucked in again. Ugh!!!

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Shaggy,
> 
> If there isn't any hell, then what are we saved from.? Also, if there isn't any hell, then the lost has nothing to fear because as you have stated, they exist no more.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


We are saved from everlasting destruction. God created Adam and Eve as perfect people. He held out everlasting life to them, told them as long as they were obedient they would not die, or that if they were disobedient the would positively die, showing that if they were obedient they wouldn't die. His purpose has never changed, that is why He sent His son as a ransom, to hold out that hope for us. Without that ransom, we could not be saved. That is why the resurrection hope is held out for true believers.

There will be some, those that have proved faithful, that will live through the tribulation and Armageddon. Those will have the uniqueness of never dying. Those that have proved faithful to the end of their life, have the hope of the resurrection, and the opportunity to live in a paradise forever. That was his original purpose and that purpose has never changed.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Very interesting points. Thanks for the Scripture.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Never mind. Almost got sucked in again. Ugh!!!
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


Sorry you feel sucked in. Ugh! I think I was sucked in also.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Some Bible translations create confusion by rendering two different Greek wordsâ€"Geâ€²enÂ·na and Haiâ€²desâ€"as just the one word, â€œhell.â€ In the Bible, the term Geâ€²enÂ·na refers to total destruction, without hope of a resurrection. By contrast, those in Haiâ€²des, or Hades, do have the hope of being resurrected.
> Thus, after Jesus died and was raised up, the apostle Peter assured his audience that Jesus â€œwas not left in hell.â€ (Acts 2:27, 31, 32; Psalm 16:10; King James Version) The word translated â€œhellâ€ in this verse is the Greek word Haiâ€²des. Jesus did not go to some fiery place. Hades, or â€œhell,â€ was the grave. But Jesus is not the only one whom God releases from Hades.
> In connection with the resurrection, the Bible says: â€œDeath and hell delivered up the dead which were in them.â€ (Revelation 20:13, 14, KJ) Emptying â€œhellâ€ will mean restoring to life all those whom God judges worthy of a resurrection. (John 5:28, 29; Acts 24:15)
> 
> Do you really think that God could have allowed His son, Jesus Christ, to spend any time in "hell" if it were a place of eternal torment (see the above referred to scriptures). Also, if those in "hell" will be tormented eternally, what about the resurrection of the "righteous and unrighteous". Should that scripture been left out of the bible? I don't think so.


Shaggy,

Please give us your interpretation of Mathew chapter 10 verse 28:

NLTSB version

"Don't be afraid of those who want to kill your body: they cannot touch your soul. Fear only God, who can destroy both soul and body in "HELL".

(Please be reminded that these words were spoken by Jesus himself and there are conequences for adding to or taking away from them...)

But I would like to hear your personal view.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Shaggy,
> 
> Please give us your interpretation of Mathew chapter 10 verse 28:
> 
> ...


God can definitely destroy the body and soul in hell. Destruction is death with no hope of a resurrection. Hell is the common grave of mankind. When we die we all go to hell, those that are judged righteous will be will have the hope of the resurrection. Those that are judged unrighteous will not have that hope. They will be dead and remain in that condition.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Shaggy,
> 
> Please give us your interpretation of Mathew chapter 10 verse 28:
> 
> ...


 Not my own words, but may be a clearer explanation.

The Bible does not indicate that all the dead will be resurrected. Jesus implied this when he spoke of â€œthose who have been counted worthy of gaining that system of things and the resurrection from the dead.â€ (Lu 20:35) The possibility of eternal destruction for some is also indicated by Jesusâ€™ words at Matthew 10:28: â€œDo not become fearful of those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul; but rather be in fear of him that can destroy both soul and body in Gehenna.â€ Regarding this text, The New International Dictionary of New Testament Theology (edited by C.Â Brown, 1978, Vol. 3, p. 304) states: â€œMatt. 10:28 teaches not the potential immortality of the soul but the irreversibility of divine judgment on the unrepentant.â€ Also, Bauerâ€™s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament (revised by F.Â W. Gingrich and F.Â Danker, 1979, p.Â 95) gives the meaning â€œeternal deathâ€ with reference to the Greek phrase in Matthew 10:28 translated â€œdestroy both soul and body in Gehenna.â€ Thus, being consigned to Gehenna refers to utter destruction from which no resurrection is possible.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

No offense to you shaggy because you only copied and pasted here. These are not your thoughts only someone's opinion. Now, I see a lot of "Greek Theology spinning" her it what you posted. I do not believe on Greek Theology therefore I rebut this as non biblical. Sorry shaggy, it's not you, do not take this as an attack on what you believe. It's what you read and learn from other than the Bible itself that scares the hell out of me. I do not accept anything that references Greek Mythology. It's not biblical. Sorry, I will stick with what the Bible. Says. I will think for myself here and trust what Jesus says. Not mans interpretation.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Seeker said:


> No offense to you shaggy because you only copied and pasted here. These are not your thoughts only someone's opinion. Now, I see a lot of "Greek Theology spinning" her it what you posted. I do not believe on Greek Theology therefore I rebut this as non biblical. Sorry shaggy, it's not you, do not take this as an attack on what you believe. It's what you read and learn from other than the Bible itself that scares the hell out of me. I do not accept anything that references Greek Mythology. It's not biblical. Sorry, I will stick with what the Bible. Says. I will think for myself here and trust what Jesus says. Not mans interpretation.


My first response was in my own words.

Greek mythology? I am not sure what you are talking about. There are several scriptures quoted from the bible. Please tell me what is "greek theology". Everything was directly from God's word. Believe what you want. The bible was written in greek and hebrew. Please be specific. You are not attacking me, you are attacking God's word.

Give me the scriptures that you consider wrong.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Your source Shaggy. Not Gods word. I did not even read the quoted scripture. I lolled straight at your quoted source. The people you copied this from. 

Do you understand what the word "spinning" is?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Cut and pasting is not easy from an I phone. I will respond when I can get to a PC.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Your source Shaggy. Not Gods word. I did not even read the quoted scripture. I lolled straight at your quoted source. The people you copied this from.
> 
> Do you understand what the word "spinning" is?


Think what you want to think. You are blaspheming the word of God. There is no "spinning" of God's word. If you are comfortable with what you are saying, so be it. I don't think I would be comfortable.

Again, you refuse to be specific on what you call 'greek theology". Is the word gehenna throwing you?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are quotes from a couple of different sources as to what gehenna is.

Gehenna
Bible Dictionary	Smith's Bible Dictionary
See: Hinnom

Bible Dictionary	Easton's Bible Dictionary
(originally Ge bene Hinnom; i.e., "the valley of the sons of Hinnom"), a deep, narrow glen to the south of Jerusalem, where the idolatrous Jews offered their children in sacrifice to Molech (2 Chr. 28:3; 33:6; Jer. 7:31; 19:2-6). This valley afterwards became the common receptacle for all the refuse of the city. Here the dead bodies of animals and of criminals, and all kinds of filth, were cast and consumed by fire kept always burning. It thus in process of time became the image of the place of everlasting destruction. In this sense it is used by our Lord in Matt. 5:22, 29, 30; 10:28; 18:9; 23:15, 33; Mark 9:43, 45, 47; Luke 12:5. In these passages, and also in James 3:6, the word is uniformly rendered "hell," the Revised Version placing "Gehenna" in the margin. (See HELL Ã‚Â¯T0001731; HINNOM.)

Gehenna
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Redirected from Valley of Hinnom)
Jump to: navigation, search
This article is about the Biblical term that has been interpreted as analogous to the concept of "Hell" or "Purgatory". For other uses, see Gehenna (disambiguation).
Main article: Jewish eschatology
Valley of Hinnom, c. 1900

Valley of Hinnom redirects here

Gehenna (Greek Î³Î­ÎµÎ½Î½Î±), Gehinnom (Rabbinical Hebrew: ×'×"× ×•×/×'×"× ×) and Yiddish Gehinnam, are terms derived from a place outside ancient Jerusalem known in the Hebrew Bible as the Valley of the Son of Hinnom (Hebrew: ×'Öµ×™× ×'Ö¶×ŸÖ¾×"Ö´× Ö¹Ö¼× or ×'×™× ×'×Ÿ-×"×™× ×•×); one of the two principal valleys surrounding the Old City.

In the Hebrew Bible, the site was initially where apostate Israelites and followers of various Ba'als and Caananite gods, including Moloch, sacrificed their children by fire (2 Chr. 28:3, 33:6). Thereafter it was deemed to be cursed (Jer. 7:31, 19:2-6).[1]

In Jewish, Christian and Islamic scripture, Gehenna is a destination of the wicked.[2] This is different from the more neutral Sheol/Hades, the abode of the dead, though the King James version of the Bible translates both with the Anglo-Saxon word Hell.

We knw it is symbolic because Revelations say Satan was thrown into gehenna (the lake of fire) to be tormented. Again as I said earlier, fire has no effect on spirit creatures, so it has to be wymbolic.

Just because you can't understand, don't say this is Greek theology.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> God can definitely destroy the body and soul in hell. Destruction is death with no hope of a resurrection. Hell is the common grave of mankind. When we die we all go to hell, those that are judged righteous will be will have the hope of the resurrection. Those that are judged unrighteous will not have that hope. They will be dead and remain in that condition.


Sorry Shaggy, I just saw this. I missed it on my I phone. Man I hate trying to talk through that thing "tapatalk"... Which makes your cut and past make a little more sense now. You lost me and I couldn't understand how it went the way it did.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Not my own words, but may be a clearer explanation.
> 
> The Bible does not indicate that all the dead will be resurrected. Jesus implied this when he spoke of â€œthose who have been counted worthy of gaining that system of things and the resurrection from the dead.â€ (Lu 20:35) The possibility of eternal destruction for some is also indicated by Jesusâ€™ words at Matthew 10:28: â€œDo not become fearful of those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul; but rather be in fear of him that can destroy both soul and body in Gehenna.â€ Regarding this text, The New International Dictionary of New Testament Theology (edited by C. Brown, 1978, Vol. 3, p. 304) states: â€œMatt. 10:28 teaches not the potential immortality of the soul but the irreversibility of divine judgment on the unrepentant.â€ Also, Bauerâ€™s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament (revised by F. W. Gingrich and F. Danker, 1979, p. 95) gives the meaning â€œeternal deathâ€ with reference to the Greek phrase in Matthew 10:28 translated â€œdestroy both soul and body in Gehenna.â€ Thus, being consigned to Gehenna refers to utter destruction from which no resurrection is possible.


Work with me here Shaggy, scrolling on an Iphone up and reading this:

with reference to the _*Greek phrase*_ in Matthew 10:28 translated â€œdestroy both soul and body in Gehenna.â€ Thus, being consigned to Gehenna refers to utter destruction from which no resurrection is possible.[/QUOTE]

When I personally see the word "Greek" I am instantly turned off no matter what is being said. I do not like mixing "Greek anything" mixing with my bible studies.

Now that I have read the whole post I will retract what I posted.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Here are quotes from a couple of different sources as to what gehenna is.
> 
> Gehenna
> Bible Dictionary Smith's Bible Dictionary
> ...


This I agree with, and yes you have said this before.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Shaggy, so I know who I am talking to. Are you a "Christian"? As in a Christian brother that Paul speaks about in the Book of Romans?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Shaggy, so I know who I am talking to. Are you a "Christian"? As in a Christian brother that Paul speaks about in the Book of Romans?


Absolutely. I appreciate your retraction. I would never want to twist the words of God, and feel bad for anyone that does so.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

So, what is your view on:

"who can destroy both soul and body in "HELL""

I'm not trying to put you on the spot, I'm just asking what are your thoughts.

Don't copy and paste. I just want "your" thoughts.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

So you know where I am coming from..
I had an uncle who died and "Woke up on the good side of hells gates" and he told me that he felt heat coming off of the doors. He was in spirit form and he felt it. Your post has my attention.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

When the body dies the soul dies. When the bible speaks of the soul it is speaking of life itself. God can remember righteous ones for the resurrection. Death of the body means death of the soul. I am not sure if this answers your question or not.

As far as your uncle, I am not sure he was a spirit being. Dreams and hallucinations can be very real. I don't mean hallucinations like those of ones on drugs, but sickness can make you hallucinate also.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Yea, without being there myself I can't speak for him. It did change his life and his testimony has been very powerful. Nobody knows what happens after we die is what I have been told all of my life. 
I will say this after hearing a lady who works with terminally ill children as a Hospice nurse. "If you do not believe in God, you should come and spend time with me a couple of hours before one of my patients passes. The feeling in the air is like none other. You can feel Gods presence moving around you in the same room". 

That is a powerful testimony. I asked her if it is just a feeling she gets every now and then and she said no. She gets it every time a child passes. 

I have been around children who have passed and have been lucky enough to be revived to live another day and I must say. The feeling is one to be reckoned with. 

People don't like to think about death, but I do. I always have. Death and dying. There is a process your body goes through if it happens naturally. Very interesting time in life. It helps me slow down, look around, hug my family because my time is numbered. It is set. There is nothing I can do to change it. I can work out, eat healthy and take all of the meds to keep me alive. But, when God says that's it. He means that's it. 

I'm very thankful that I really do not have to think about hell period because I know without a shadow of a doubt I'm headed to heaven. Death doesn't scare me. But dying.. scares the hel out of me. There is a lot to be said about passing fast. Quick. Painlessly. 

None the less. Great post. People should think about it more and need to be reminded. "Knowing God" can keep you from having to deal with it.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> When the body dies the soul dies. When the bible speaks of the soul it is speaking of life itself. God can remember righteous ones for the resurrection. _*Death of the body means death of the soul*_. I am not sure if this answers your question or not.
> 
> As far as your uncle, I am not sure he was a spirit being. Dreams and hallucinations can be very real. I don't mean hallucinations like those of ones on drugs, but sickness can make you hallucinate also.


are you saying the unrighteous soul dies upon death or both the righteous and unrighteous souls die upon death of the body?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Seeker said:


> Yea, without being there myself I can't speak for him. It did change his life and his testimony has been very powerful. Nobody knows what happens after we die is what I have been told all of my life.
> I will say this after hearing a lady who works with terminally ill children as a Hospice nurse. "If you do not believe in God, you should come and spend time with me a couple of hours before one of my patients passes. The feeling in the air is like none other. You can feel Gods presence moving around you in the same room".
> 
> That is a powerful testimony. I asked her if it is just a feeling she gets every now and then and she said no. She gets it every time a child passes.
> ...


Great post here Seeker. I am not afraid of death just the unknown of how my death will come.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I hear you real daddy.. All I know is I have built up enough ammo for the good lord to use against me and it scares me. It scares me to death. But, with his promise, grace and authority some day when we do meet face to face. He is going to ask me "Seeker, what makes you righteous enough to stand beside me and my father in heaven forever?" I will tell him, the only thing I have is faith and your mercy. And that is all I have. If you would be so kind as to please spare me. I have nothing but excuses. A whole life of them. Countless reasons not to... and dealing with the consequences. 

At that point, it's not going to matter how hard I worked for it, which church I went too, what religion I was apart of or whether I believed in heaven or hell, how much money I gave. He is going to ask me, do you know me? Do I know you? Is your name written in the Book of life?

I do believe my place in heaven is going to be based on how well my stewardship is here on earth. If I choose not to help others, if I choose to turn the other cheek when I see the hurting children, if I choose not to give until it hurts... it will show with my rewards. I'm not worried about my rewards because I choose to help others in need and do not expect anything in return. Nothing. Here or heaven. I do believe we will be getting crowns depending on real lifes situations. 

I would hope that people who gave their lives up for his ministry will be recognized in way they deserve. Every how God allows it to work. 

Honestly, I don't know how it's going to work. I have no idea. I just can not comprehend it. I do know, it is going to take an eternity to be able to explain it. I just don't know. My faith is strong. From what I have read in the Bible, I don't understand how people can not believe. 

It's talked about in the Book of Romans in chapter nine. Authored by God, written by a christian murderer / hater. It lows my mind to think how Paul wrote what he wrote and it be the most influential part of the Bible since it was written. It blows my mind. 

I study the book of Romans for no less than 4 hours a day and have been for the last two years. And I am only in chapter 9. I can not get away from Romans chapter nine. on the weekends I go back and read more of chapters 1 , 2 and 3 just so I do not forget about it. But I still am learning from those as well. Paul blows my mind. People are not that smart. There is no way Paul woke up one day and wrote Romans CHAPTER 9! 

Anyway, sorry for the rant. It's late, and I'm going to read me some Romans chapter 9. I pray everyone has had a blessed week. If you were one of the few who got the phone call this week. Bless you. God loves us. Keep the faith. It's all we have.


----------

